# Ipod classic ou touch



## Juldu62 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

actuellement je possède l'ipod nano 6g 16go, mais j'arrive bientôt à la limite de son stockage, j'aime avoir toute mes musiques sur le baladeur donc je réfléchissais à un éventuel changement, vers un ipod classic 160go ? me permettant de stocker aussi mes photos ? un ipod touch dont le prix est assez cher pour du 32go sachant que j'ai deja un iphone ?

J'aimerai avoir vos avis sur la chose, est ce qu'une mise à jour de l'ipod (touch, nano ou classic) serai prévu ? (rumeur)

Merci à vous.

Bonne journée


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

à vous de voir si vous avez besoin ou non de 160Go pour caser toute votre musique dans votre poche.
Si vous aimez écouter vos musiques en AAC, oui ce serait intéressant d'avoir un iPod à très grande capacité mais si vous n'avez pas besoin de tant que ça, optez pour un iPod Touch d'une génération antérieure (refurb ou déstockage de la fnac par exemple).

Difficile de savoir ... On sait que la gamme d'iPod se renouvelle en septembre (si je me souviens bien, corrigez moi si je me trompe). Sachant qu'Apple a chamboulé son planning avec la sortie retardée de l'iPhone 4S, peut-être que la sortie des iPod a été retardé  Mais nous n'avons pas eu la keynote cette année..
Bref, ce ne sont que des spéculations.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Juldu62 (27 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour la réponse,
ce qui m'embête avec le touch c'est la redondance avec mon iphone, tous ça se paye et vu que seul la musique m'intéresse :s, je n'ai pratiquement que du aac 256kb/s et de l'apple lossless donc c'est vrai que cela prend pas mal de place, mais j'écoute au casque cela rend pas mal 
jpense m'orienter plus sur le classic finalement et l'utiliser en parti comme disque dur pour transférer de gros fichiers


----------



## Bambouille (27 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'ai opté pour le classic pour 2 raisons :
Importer ma musique sans compression (1411Ko/s) pour toujours avoir une qualité de son CD partout où je vais sans être limité par l'espace disponible.
Me servir de mon iPod comme disque dur externe, très pratique.
Et je ne regrette rien !


----------



## Juldu62 (27 Décembre 2011)

Merci, cela conforte mon point de vu


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2011)

Juldu62 a dit:


> ce qui m'embête avec le touch c'est la redondance avec mon iphone, tous ça se paye et vu que seul la musique m'intéresse :s,


Alors le Classic, même si ce modèle est peut être plus fragile qu'un Touch


----------



## macmans (9 Janvier 2012)

jpense m'orienter plus sur le classic finalement et l'utiliser en parti comme disque dur pour transférer de gros fichier.


----------



## Juldu62 (9 Janvier 2012)

quelque chose de compliqué à comprendre ?


----------



## doremon35 (13 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi vouloir rester impérativement chez apple?
Je sais que le forum est "quelque peu" orienté vers la pomme mais si c'est la qualité sonore que vous chercher en priorité mieux vaut regarder du coté de cowon ou encore mieux du coté de Hisound avec par exemple le studio V qui est le baladeur AUDIO de l'année 

Perso, n'ayant pas d'iphone, je me suis tout de même tourné vers l'ipod touch pour l'interface et les applis, par contre attention autant l'ipod 4g utilise un des meilleurs chipset audio d'apple autant les 3g et versions précédentes offre un son très peu détaillé. :hein:


----------



## Juldu62 (13 Janvier 2012)

comme dit précédemment je cherchais un appareil pour remplacer mes 16 go saturé donc la concurrence me propose pas grand chose en taille de stockage, j'ai pris le classic car la moitié de mes musiques sont en ALAC tout en sachant que la plupart du temps il est branché à un ampli.


----------

